
Making spaced repetition mainstream. A medium to remember what you learn better. - li_
https://medium.com/@arkadiykossakovsky/how-to-make-spaced-repetition-mainstream-44072320f3bd
======
kossakovsky
Hey guys! Spaced repetition is great for memorizing many different things. But
I'm not satisfied with existing apps. There are no courses using spaced
repetition. And making flashcards myself is quite hard. We've thought how an
ideal solution should look like. We believe that placing test questions for
repetition inside a course or study notes is the only way for ordinary people
to use spaced repetition. That's why we've created
[https://learnitfast.io](https://learnitfast.io), the app described in the
linked article. We would greatly appreciate if you try it and tell us what you
think about the idea.

